# What did you have on your Pancakes.?



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Everyone has there own favorites.
The good old faithfull Lemon & Sugar. Yummy.
Today had them with Ice Cream & Passion fruit, with a dash of Lemon inside them.
Totally heaven.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

maple syrup and lemon. I can hardly move


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Lyons golden treacle,lemon juice and brown sugar yummmy ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Sugar, lemon & squeezable golden syrup ;D ;D

Oh and the old glass of dry white wine to make them go down easier! Yummy.

I wonder how GaryC has got on with his heart shaped pancakes and his sieved raspberries. Flashy bastard!!! Hi Gary it's PJ by the way........are you in the good books. Put it this way if he is, he won't be on here tonight!   :


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I like them served hot, straight from the pan, but with nothing on them  [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hey Vagman! Get out, knitters only in here


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

We had plague pancakes with lemon and sugar


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Bananas and belgian chocolate truffle sauce... Yum!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Hey Vagman! Get out, knitters only in here


Nice one Lisa. ;D

1 - 0 to you.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Someone suggested I add Grand Marnier to my pancake mix.... To the hot pancakes I then sprinkled a little icing sugar and some white ice cream.

Bloody gorgeous ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

It's not what, it's how.

In bed at 11 o'clock at night with my wife.

Maple syrup on both  (just joking, before I get accused of being like Vlastan!)


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

We had seasoned Quorn, kidney beans, onion, garlic, chilli, spinach leaves, grated parmesan and mature cheddar. Lovely. Â


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What? In your pancakes? Did you put icecream on that or just golden syrup and squeezed oranges? :



> We had seasoned Quorn, kidney beans, onion, garlic, chilli, spinach leaves, grated parmesan and mature cheddar. Lovely. Â


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

We had a power cut, not that I knew it was Pancake day anyway...

So, I ended up having Burger King! Wanted KFC, but they were closed :'(.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

fruit and nut organic choccy (crumbled) and sliced banana

stuffed


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> stuffed


Mrs B stuffed hers as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

I had chocolate spread on mine :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> We had plague pancakes with lemon and sugar Â


David, did you have them at the Rookery Tea Rooms Â  ;D

We had Greek style roast chicken and potatoes with oregano and lemon (loads of it, lemon that is) washed down with red wine Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> David, did you have them at the Rookery Tea Rooms Â  ;D
> 
> We had Greek style roast chicken and potatoes with oregano and lemon (loads of it, lemon that is) washed down with red wine Â


Yummy!! Anything Greek is delicious!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

That figures Vlastan ! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Figures what?


----------

